# Zirmed



## sxcoder05 (Jun 17, 2008)

Is anyone using Zirmed with Advantx in their ASC?  If so what are the pro's and con's.


----------



## smcbroom (Jun 18, 2008)

yes, we are...I think it's a good product.  I have only been at this ASC since March 2008 and we didn't have it at my previous employer but since I've been here, it seems ok so far.  It's user-friendly and it's easy to make corrections to claims before they even go through to the payers.  Zirmed tries to catch the errors but sometimes they need the providers assistance and we can edit the claim.  If you have any more questions and hopefully I can answer them, please do not hesitate to e-mail me back.

Susan


----------



## sxcoder05 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Susan


----------



## AWHITACRE (Jun 18, 2008)

My ASC has been using Zirmed since April. I have to say I really like it. Claims are paid much faster than last clearinghouse. I am still working out the problems with secondary billing, but it is nice to be able to edit the claim right through the web site and submit it again. We also do our patient statements with Zirmed and this has been going well also.


----------



## debboyer (Aug 1, 2008)

i have been using zirmed over the past few months and we are very happy with them, claims are paid faster, easy to correct and refile and the staff is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## sonnie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Tell me more!*

What is zirmed?  Sounds like something I need to look into for our ASC, if it is cost effective.  Thanks


----------



## smcbroom (Aug 7, 2008)

Zirmed is a clearinghouse for to submit electronically.  Their number is 
877-494-7633.  They should be able to answer most of your questions as far as the product.  My Administrator is out today or else I would ask for you what our cost is.  I believe it's worth whatever amount.

Hope this helps!
Susan


----------

